# Is my sub and amp compatable??



## Zachariah16 (Feb 15, 2010)

I was wondering if my sub and amp are compatable or not. I have 1 10" Visonik sub and 1 Pyle 800 watt mosfet amplifier. And here is the info for both of them.

Sub -
Power Handling: 
300 watts RMS 
600 watts Max 
4 ohm Impedance wiring 

Amp - 
•2x 100W RMS at 4 Ohms 
•2x 400W MAX at 4 Ohms 
•1x 400W MAX at 4 Ohms Bridged 
•2x 175W RMS at 2 Ohms 
•Electronic Crossover Network 
•Bass Boost Circuit 
•Bridgeable at 4 Ohms 
•2 Ohm Stereo Stable 
•Gold Plated RCA Inputs 
•Line Outs for Left and Right Channel 
•Low Pass Filter Control 
•High Pass Filter Control 
•Remote Bass Level Control 
•Power and Protection LED Indicators 
•Red Lighting Illumination 
•Side Leg Mounting 
•THD: <0.04%. 
•S/N Ratio: >90dB 
•Input Sensitivity : 100mV ~4V 
•Channel Separation : >65dB 
•Freq. Response : 10Hz ~ 30KHz


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

YES they are.


----------

